# Detailed and general design drawings



## Lukarinvest (Feb 17, 2017)

RUSSIA 445021, SAMARA REGION., TOGLIATTI, ST. LENINGRAD, 53 INN: 6324059679; TRANSMISSION: 632401001; BIN: 1156324002581 SBERBANK (POVOLZHSKY HEAD OFFICE) B / C 40702810754400004818 
Phone: +7-499-346-89-30 +7-908-425-0-427 E-mail: [email protected] Website: http://www.kmdrus.ru 

COMMERCIAL OFFER! 
We are ready to offer you the services of engineering and design drawings of different kinds. You can order: ✓ Detailed drawings of metal structures; ✓ General drawings of metal structures; ✓ Project of reinforced concrete structures; ✓ Architectural project; ✓ Support structures drawings; 

Our advantages: 

✓ Detailed and general design drawings done in 3D programs such as: Tekla Structures, Scad, AutoCad, Advance Steel. It ensures simple structures gathering during assembling and helps with precision calculation of hardware’s amount and specifications of rolled metal products. ✓ We have work experience with structures in weight from 100 to 800 tons (Frames chemical complexes, pipelines), and ordinary civilian buildings in weight from 10 to 500 tons (shops, repair shops). ✓ We are VAT payers. ✓ Professional staff. The average length of service for workers in the design direction is more than 6 years. ✓ We are working with many organizations: 

JSC "Energospetsmontazh" JSC "MKP" Engels; JSC "OmZM-METAL" Magnitogorsk; CJSC "DROBMASH" Nizhny Novgorod region, Vyksa ; JSC "Kama plant PEMFC METAL" Naberezhnye Chelny. LLC "Contact - From" The Republic of Tatarstan, Leninogorsk; PKF "Impulse" Surgut; OOO PTF "CMD" in Naberezhnye Chelny; LLC "Promstroymontazh", St. Petersburg; 
LLC "StroyMet" Magnitogorsk; ✓ We can provide drawings for CNC plasma cutting metal complex. Provide information about the lengths of the joints. ✓ As an additional service we can perform revision and correction of different drawings ✓ Reasonable prices. ✓ Great staff. Fast terms of design 

Terms of design and payment can be discussed. 


Director LCC PTC Lukarinvest 

_______________________ V.S. Tsarev


----------

